
The Coming Collapse of the Municipal Bond Market - rglovejoy
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/11/03/the-coming-collapse-of-the-municipal-bond-market/
======
iterationx
Peter Schiff always talks about this. He doesn't really focus on the bonds
going bankrupt, he predicts that foreign countries will stop loaning our
government money (at its various levels) , and therefore the government will
resort to printing money and the rate inflation will exceed the rate of return
on a bond.

